# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presas y embalses de Gran Canaria

## Luján

Este mensaje va dedicado a dar a conocer las presas y embalses de la isla de Gran Canaria


 Algunos de vosotros verá en este mensaje unos números un tanto ridículos si los comparamos con los embalses peninsulares, pero os ruego que tengáis en cuenta que las Islas Canarias son muy pequeñas, y que la población residente en todas ellas es menor a la que reside en la ciudad de Madrid o Barcelona.


 En Gran Canaria, de los 60 embalses que están en la base de datos del Consejo Insular de Aguas, sólo 13 superan el Hm³ de capacidad, siendo el más grande de tan sólo 32,3 Hm³.                                  


Soria: (32,30 Hm³)Chira:     (5,70 Hm³)Cueva de las Niñas:     (5,20 Hm³)Parralillo: (4,59 Hm³)Siberio: (    4,51 Hm³)Tirajana:     (3,11 Hm³)Caidero de la Niña:     (2,03 Hm³)Ayagaures: (    2,00 Hm³)Lugarejos: (    1,77 Hm³)Los Pérez:     (1,49 Hm³)Chamoriscán:     (1,44 Hm³)Gambuesa:     (1,40 Hm³)Las Hoyas:     (1,06 Hm³)

 La mayoría de estos 13 embalses se sitúan en las zonas sur y oeste de la isla. La zona sur es la más seca, pues no recibe el aporte húmedo de los vientos Alisios, que quedan retenidos al noreste de la isla por las montañas, y la que más turismo atrae, allí se sitúa el Parque Natural de las Dunas de Maspalomas y la Playa del Inglés. La zona oeste, siendo algo más húmeda que la zona sur, posee gran cantidad de plantaciones de tomates y plátanos, que consumen gran cantidad de agua durante su cultivo.

 En cambio, en la zona norte los embalses son de pequeñas dimensiones y muy repartidos.


Esta es la distribución de los embalses en la isla de Gran Canaria.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy bueno Luján.

Curioso que la presa de Soria tenga 120 m. de altura para tan pca capacidad. Por cierto que según he podido leer no se ha llenado nunca.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Muy bueno Luján.
> 
> Curioso que la presa de Soria tenga 120 m. de altura para tan pca capacidad. Por cierto que según he podido leer no se ha llenado nunca.
> 
> Un saludo


Tendrías que ver esos barrancos, son paredes casi verticales  :EEK!: , y la longitud de coronación es muy poca.

Ciertamente no se ha llenado nunca, se sobre-dimensionó ve a saber por qué  :Confused: .

No llueve tanto como para que pueda llenarse. Su cuenca es muy escasa.

----------


## Xuquer

> Tendrías que ver esos barrancos, son paredes casi verticales , y la longitud de coronación es muy poca.
> 
> Ciertamente no se ha llenado nunca, se sobre-dimensionó ve a saber por qué .
> 
> No llueve tanto como para que pueda llenarse. Su cuenca es muy escasa.



Ya se preevería el cambio climático  :Big Grin: 


Buena información y desconocidisima por mi  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tescelma

La verdad es que hace ya mucho que estuve por esas tierras. Pero recuerdo que la orografía del terreno es de lo más escarpado y abrupto que he visto jamás. Sobre todo la zona oeste, y árida como un desierto.

Esta isla se la conoce como el pequeño continente por su contraste de climas. Ello es debido a que el centro supera los dos mil metros de altitud, lo que hace que la mitad norte de la isla tenga cierta humedad (por los Alisesos), mientras que lamitd sur sea árida.

De los numerosos embalses recuerdo alguno como el de Chira, Cueva de las Niñas (aqui pesqué mi primer gran bass), el de Soria y algún otro que no recuerdo su nombre. El de Soria, de su muro, creo recordar un cierto parecido con el de Almendra (salvando las distancias). También recuerdo que desde Mogán (suroeste) hasta la Aldea de San Nicolas, el camino no estaba asfaltado. Siendo el paisaje digno de un desierto de lo más árido, pedregoso y abrupto que te puedas imaginar.

Aqui dejo una foto de la carretera que va desde Mogán hasta el embalse de Cueva de las Niñas. Donde se puede observar la orografía de la isla.

----------


## Tibinesco

Gracias por abrir un tema con las islas, espero que no les moleste pero he abierto un nuevo tema con las de la provincia de Tenerife. Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

> Gracias por abrir un tema con las islas, espero que no les moleste pero he abierto un nuevo tema con las de la provincia de Tenerife. Un saludo


Todo lo contrario, es un placer conocer algo más de las islas :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Embalses

Espero en breve añadir los foros individuales.

Un saldo.

PD: Antes de que me lo preguntéis, el ministerio no proporciona datos semanales para esos embalses.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por la información Lujan, me han dicho que es preciosa, espero poderla conocer algun dia.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

> ... me han dicho que es preciosa, espero poderla conocer algun dia.


Te puedo asegurar que no te defraudará. Pero para conocerla en condiciones debes alejarte de las zonas típicas del turismo y adentrate con un vehículo por todo el norte y centro de la isla.

----------


## Luján

> Te puedo asegurar que no te defraudará. Pero para conocerla en condiciones debes alejarte de las zonas típicas del turismo y adentrate con un vehículo por todo el norte y centro de la isla.



Con vehículo y a pie. Hay mucho donde andar :Cool: .

Coincido con Tescelma en que hay que olvidarse de la zonas turísticas, aunque Maspalomas también tiene su encanto, unas dunas impresionantes :Smile: .

----------


## Jaime González

PRESAS EN GRAN CANARIA

He publicado varios libros gratuitos sobre la construcción de tres presas en la isla de Gran Canaria. Se trata de las grandes presas de Tamadaba, San Lorenzo y Cuevas de las Niñas.

Para todos aquellos que les interese el tema existe una web muy interesante donde se pueden descargar artículos sobre las presas de Gran Canaria.

www.presasengrancanaria.com

saludos

----------


## grandes presas en GC

> Tendrías que ver esos barrancos, son paredes casi verticales , y la longitud de coronación es muy poca.
> 
> Ciertamente no se ha llenado nunca, se sobre-dimensionó ve a saber por qué .
> 
> No llueve tanto como para que pueda llenarse. Su cuenca es muy escasa.



en la historia de su construcción esta la respuesta a la altura que tiene Soria, además de otras cuestiones. Saludos. el autor del libro gratuito sobre su construcción

www.presasengrancanaria.com

----------

